# Caad 10 Build



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there I just got a 2012 Caad 10 frameset Liquigas Colors but I'm unsure what to do about the build. I was thinking about SRAM Force, Rival or a combination of the two, I already have the wheels, handlebar, seatpost and stem I just need the components. What do you guys think any opinions or experiences with either of the two. I dont want to break the bank just looking to get the most bang for the buck. Thanks in advanced for the help


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I would say go with Rival. Its inexpensive, light and performs great.


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

I like the rival on my cross bike. It performs pretty flawless in even the worst mud and muck. Should be near perfect on a road bike


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I can vouch for Rival also. My bike has the Force crank though - it's sweet.


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I think I'll probably will be using a mix of both of them. I got another question how about the headset? Are they all the same? Not really sure which one I need? I think it 1.5 at the bottom and 1 1/8 on top. Any suggestions?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Run the new Force shifters. It now has the Zero Loss on the rear...just like Red.


----------

